# Ed's Bait Report 5/24



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing is finally starting to pick up in the region. The hottest spots
for walleyes are Pelican Lake and the Howard Farm area. Other areas
reporting improved walleye action include the shallower bays of the Flats,
Patience Point, the north end of Six Mile, the cattails near Scooters
Point, Mission Bay, and Black Tiger Bay. On nicer days, anglers are
pitching cranks such as #7 countdowns, #5 shad raps, or the new rattlin
shad raps. Best colors include silver blue, firetiger, or perch. On
tougher weather days, anglers are pitching jigs tipped with leeches or
minnows. Pike fishing continues to improve in most areas of the lake.
Pike are being caught on most presentations, but the old daredevil or smelt
and bobber combination are still hard to beat. For pike, try Hwy 281 north
of Minnewaukan, any of the bridge areas, or the shallower bays including
Oswalds, Walfords, Old Mill, and the shallow bays behind the old Cactus
Point. White bass are just finally starting to show up. The best places
to try are the gates of Channel A, the Grahams Island Park road, the bridge
areas, and Skadsen's Bay in East Bay. For bass, try smaller cranks, or
chartreuse jigs tipped with minnows. We finally have a great weather
report for the weekend and wish all Memorial Day visitors the best of
luck!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fishing was fair this weekend, hot if you were in pursuit of northerns. All walleyes caught are really nice, usually 3-4 lbs. Time of the day seems to be very important for fish to bite. I managed to catch 3 walleyes in 3 casts, all 3 lbs., can't think of anyother place with such beautiful walleyes.


----------

